

Marissa Mayer Shuffles Yahoo Leadership Team - johnny99
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/10/marissa-mayer-shuffles-yahoo-leadership-team/?rref=homepage

======
venomsnake
Titanic deck meet chairs ...

The yahoo problem is Mayer not her subordinates.

~~~
erkose
Yahoo is cursed.

